# Leather-bound Confession



## s.morris (Nov 18, 2009)

Howdy my highly sanctified PB'ers,

I was curious if there is such a thing as a leather bound Westminster Confession of faith w/ shorter & larger chatechism to purchase anywhere on the web. I looked around and havent seen one. I have an anglican friend who has a beautiful book of common prayer and I was thinking that there surely must be a printed, leather bound, WCF. Thanks a lot!


----------



## westminken (Nov 18, 2009)

the only person that I know that maybe would know would be Chris Coldwell.


----------



## s.morris (Nov 18, 2009)

Is he on PB?


----------



## westminken (Nov 18, 2009)

s.morris said:


> Is he on PB?


 Yep,

He goes by the name Naphtali.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 18, 2009)

How 'bout a LBCF leather bound?


----------



## Wayne (Nov 18, 2009)

Norm:

I'm having great fun reading your comments under that picture of Sproul, each time reading it as if he were the one speaking.

And while il papa may be RCC, Mr. Coldwell certainly is *not*. Chris is, however, a very fine fellow.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's a great option.

1. Buy a nice hardbound volume.
2. Buy a custom leather cover from here: Custom Leather Book Covers

I bought one of these for a New Geneva Study Bible I had. It looks so nice and smells like a baseball glove. Just a warning that there is a lot of oil on these when you get them so I recommend putting paper in between the book and the cover for a while to allow it to soak up the oil.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 18, 2009)

My ears were burning; now I know why.
I would like to do such a fine thing; I certainly seem to be building toward it. But a lot of work still to perfect a text worthy of such a housing, and a lot of money to amass to spend for that housing. Meantime, Rich has a good option; you can pick what you like and slap it in leather.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 18, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> My ears were burning; now I know why.
> I would like to do such a fine thing; I certainly seem to be building toward it. But a lot of work still to perfect a text worthy of such a housing, and a lot of money to amass to spend for that housing. Meantime, Rich has a good option; you can pick what you like and slap it in leather.



Don't forget the LBCF.


----------



## MW (Nov 18, 2009)

Berean said:


> Is the pope Catholic?



No!


----------



## MW (Nov 18, 2009)

Berean said:


> Is the Pope Catholic?



I understand the rhetorical nature of the question; the device is destroyed, however, by the fact that the Pope is not Catholic. He is Roman Catholic, but he is not Catholic. He accepts all those who are in communion with the Church of Rome, but not all those who are in communion with Christ by a living faith.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 18, 2009)

armourbearer said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Pope Catholic?
> ...



Precisely what I was thinking.


----------



## s.morris (Nov 18, 2009)

Well can I pick up a WCF with also the shorter and larger Catechism in one volume?


----------



## westminken (Nov 18, 2009)

yes, you can pick one up by the Free Presbyterian Publications. This is a hardback volume with all of the Westminster Standards- WCF, WSC, WLC, Directory of Public Worship, everything.


----------



## JM (Nov 18, 2009)

westminken said:


> yes, you can pick one up by the Free Presbyterian Publications. This is a hardback volume with all of the Westminster Standards- WCF, WSC, WLC, Directory of Public Worship, everything.



https://www.fpbookroom.org/cgi-bin/...html&WD=westminster&PN=S_-_Z.html#a1611#a1611


----------



## Wayne (Nov 18, 2009)

Back when George Robertson was here in St. Louis, he contracted with Cambridge to purchase the text block of one of their Bibles, prior to binding. He also had the text block interleaved with lined blank sheets of paper. He then had them send the text to a bindery for leather binding. 

So how about having an interleaved copy of the Westminster Standards, and leather-bound to boot?

Are you drooling yet?

Meanwhile, you could just take your favorite copy of the Standards and find a good bindery that works in leather. Might cost you $100, but you could do it.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 18, 2009)

s.morris said:


> Howdy my highly sanctified PB'ers,
> 
> I was curious if there is such a thing as a leather bound Westminster Confession of faith w/ shorter & larger chatechism to purchase anywhere on the web. I looked around and havent seen one. I have an anglican friend who has a beautiful book of common prayer and I was thinking that there surely must be a printed, leather bound, WCF. Thanks a lot!



Leather bound Westminster Standards or 1689 LBCF? That would be nice. But, while the Westminster Standards and LBCF are as precise and true as a mathematics textbook, sometimes they almost sound like one. Now the Heidelberg Catechism . . . um um . . . now there is poetry. Why can't the Baptists write a catechism as beautiful as Ursinus and Olevianus did?

[No offense intended to my Presbyterian brethren. I just like the HC]


----------



## baron (Nov 18, 2009)

This is funny, today I picked up:

The Consitution of the Presbyterian Church In The United States Of America. It has the Confession of Faith, The Larger and Shorter Catechisms, The Form of Government, The Book of Discipline, and The Directory for the Worship Of God. Together With The Constitutional Rule Adopted in 1912 and General Rules For Judicatories.

Has a cover plate under the provisions of the Will of Dr. Elias Boudinot.

Printed in 1938. Only paid $1.00 for the book.


----------



## rrfranks (Nov 19, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> [No offense intended to my Presbyterian brethren. I just like the HC]



None taken!!!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 19, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Why can't the Baptists write a catechism as beautiful as Ursinus and Olevianus did?



Bunyan or Spurgeon should have written it.


----------

